# "Why do you do it?"



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Besides doing something with your dog that raises his level of intelligence and endurance, and at the least gives you a well-socialized and perfect dog at home.... Is having something that engages your interest, that draws you out of the house and gives you something to do every day, that you work on and towards, that helps you meet and socialize with dear friends who have mutual interests... is that really something that is of no benefit to you? 

Let me put it this way - I used to buy tickets for hockey games every year. That's something I absolutely ENJOY. But it has no actual benefit to me, especially when my team either loses or doesn't get far in the playoffs. You might think in retrospect after a season that the team went home early that I just wasted $200-$800 for a handful of games.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting question. I never had any intention of showing Tito, until someone who happened to be an AKC judge of goldens told me that I needed to get him in the show ring. It was something I had never done, had never considered doing, and I thought it would be fun to learn about it and to give it a try. That's pretty much why I did it at first. Then when he was winning pretty frequently, it seemed like it would be silly to stop without getting the AKC CH.
Like you, I don't breed, don't intend to breed, and don't want a foundation bitch. But also like you, I do consider selective breedings to very special bitches if there's a good reason for the breeding. In order to breed him, I felt it was necessary to have some independent opinions that he is, in fact, worthy of being bred. The only way to do that in my own mind was to get a multitude of titles, on both ends of his name.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Like you, I don't breed, don't intend to breed, and don't want a foundation bitch. But also like you, I do consider selective breedings to very special bitches if there's a good reason for the breeding. In order to breed him, I felt it was necessary to have some independent opinions that he is, in fact, worthy of being bred. The only way to do that in my own mind was to get a multitude of titles, on both ends of his name.


 
I think that we're like minded here. I want to title Gibbs in obedience and in the field, as well as conformation. Brains and beauty!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I just think it is fun and challenging--and I love working and training with my dog. I think structure is important and I want to learn more about it. I like the dog show atmosphere and am learning to love grooming and trimming up my dog so she looks cute. I appreciate the hard work and how beautiful a well-bred dog is.

I do have a bitch though, and I may have a litter some day. I do not really want to establish a kennel and have lots of dogs. Mostly I love the idea of creating a multipurpose dog for myself to train and show in multiple venues.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

That is a really good question. Personally I love this breed, love to watch them in the ring weather that be obedience, agility, or breed, I love to watch them in the field running back with their treasure. 

I love the thrill of a good well deserved win, weather it be mine or someone else. I like most of the people involved with goldens. Most of them are golden type people with that happy go lucky attitude. Not all but most...

I love having a litter and seeing one or two out of that litter go on to achieve all they where bred to do. 

Nothing better


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Even though I primarily do fieldwork now, I started in conformation and obedience, and do still show my dogs selectively. I breed, (and have a houseful of dogs!) and I think it is important to the integrity of the breed to keep that total package in mind.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the breed, I love gaining knowledge of structure and improving my ability to judge a dog against the standard. I also love a beautiful well bred dog. It feels good to know your dog is well adjusted, healthy, beautiful and to top it off they are your best friend and are always there for you. I enjoy grooming, its time spent with my dog, and just take my mind off everything else.


----------

